# Spring roll wrappers?



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

i bought a package of them and thought they would be pliable, but they break. i haven't a clue how to use them. do you cook them before rolling them up?


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2005)

They are rice paper.  They have to be soaked in water to make them pliable then you use them to wrap the ingredients.


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

ah-ha! thanks, andy.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 18, 2005)

Yep, fill a round cake pan with boiling hot water - let it cool slightly. Put one sheet of rice paper in at a time. Let it be for about a minute. You can move it around a tad so it doesn't stick and that way you can also feel any parts that need to soften more.  Pour some of the water out and continue to add hot water periodically.  The water needs tso be hot to get the papers soft.

Hold with both hands at the 10 and 'o'clock position letting the water drip off, lay on plate and then add your ingredients carefully, as they can tear pretty easily.


----------



## jennyema (May 18, 2005)

sometimes i lay mine out on a paper towel to get rid of some of the water


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

thanks for the pointers.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

We tried some for the first time a few weeks ago.  I am curious though what is used for egg rolls in America.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

Kabana&Cheese said:
			
		

> We tried some for the first time a few weeks ago. I am curious though what is used for egg rolls in America.


 

We use several different things. Main thing is cabbage and then we mix that with pork or shrimp or chicken. Some get realy creative with them. I'm sure someone that makes them a lot, will tell you more


psst, make sure you go into the birthday and introduction thread and post your hello so that everyone else can welcome you


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Thank you Texasgirl.  I found this site late in the afternoon, and madly wanted to print out recipes but had a slight glitch with the printer.  Then meals etc. and now it is late!  I was just thinking that maybe you use different wrappers.  I noticed there are several egg roll threads going.  I did notice that our shop had frozen wrappers, this could be more the American ones but I haven't had a chance to look at them closely.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 2, 2005)

there are both rice wrappers and wheat wrappers.  

rice are dry, brittle and need to be hydrated.  usually used as-is for "fresh" spring rolls, but can also be fried.

wheat wrappers come in different sizes and shapes and are more pliable.  they can be used for wontons, egg rolls, spring rolls, etc.  they need to be cooked -- generally fried.  they come fresh and frozen.


----------

